# Sound effects for a costume?



## ki9090 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey all! New to the forums here, wanted to ask if any one knows of maybe a small sound effects player or something i could use with my costume? Maybe a good voice changer some one can recommend. Want to add some good roars and growls to my ani-motion mask.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i don't know about a voice changer, but for sound effects, if you have room in or around your mask, a small tape player (the type used for dictation, etc.) works well. i was hulk hogan a few years ago, and i attached one to my wrestling belt so i could play the "real american" theme wherever i went.


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

I did a witch and cauldron display at my restaurant and under her dress I had clipped this iPod nano portable speaker to her. I played sound effects I downloaded to the iPod as well as songs like "This is Halloween" from Nightmare Before Christmas. It was loud enough but if you're at a really loud party it might be a bit difficult to hear. 
http://www.letsgomobile.org/images/news/creative/creative-travelsound-i50.jpg


----------



## InvisibleWoman (Oct 14, 2012)

This voice changer gets good reviews and comes with a speaker, so you'd need a pocket to put it in: http://amzn.to/QeLFbs
It has better reviews than a lot of the other ones, as far as small devices that can be hidden with your costume.


----------

